# Mustard or no mustard with rub?



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2019)

I've been watching Pitmasters and have noticed they aren't using mustard with their rubs.  I have always used mustard along with rubbing pork and beef (with good success).  What are the pros and cons of both techniques???


----------



## mike243 (Apr 7, 2019)

you can get a thicker bark using mustard or another thick liquid as more rub will stick, the downside to me is it seals the meat some and might limit the smoke ring or the depth of smoke, I use mustard most of the time but apply the rubs lightly , I base some of my reasons on the studies that say to marinate food with any thing besides water in order to cut down on carcinogens that might cause cancer when grilling, the oils seal the pores I imagine


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 7, 2019)

sometimes I use mustard and sometimes I don't, I really don't see much difference either way, I mostly use mes30 so not worried about smoke ring


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 7, 2019)

I used mustard once. Haven't used it since. I spray with oil, then a semi-light rub, then spray with oil again. I get a nice bark, but even get a nice bark with nothing on the meat.


----------



## kelbro (Apr 7, 2019)

My buddy uses mustard rubs on everything and his stuff is always great. I use it every now and then and never really noticed much difference on beef. I do like to use it on pork.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 8, 2019)

I rub butts while pretty wet out of the vacpak, and stick them in the fridge to dry out overnight.  The sugar gets sticky and everything seems to work well. I have used mustard to the past, but it doesn’t seem to add much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2019)

I usually just rinse the meat off then apply my rub while it's still wet.
Used to use mustard, but don't anymore.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2019)

Since I don't use a heavy rub. The moisture of the meat is usually good enough to hold the rub on. So no mustard here.

Chris


----------



## kit s (Apr 8, 2019)

I like using mustard when I do a Turkey. I mix the seasonings in with the mustard and spread it over entire bird. The mustard doesn't add flavor but it really keeps moisture inside the bird.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2019)

kit s said:


> The mustard doesn't add flavor but it really keeps moisture inside the bird.



Sorry man, mustard does not do this.  Neither does basting, misting, spritzing, mopping, water pan, etc.  Injecting is the only way to get moisture INTO the meat.  

There are MANY other things that will make a more significant impact on the final product than mustard for the rub.


----------



## kelbro (Apr 8, 2019)

There is another thing that a mustard rub improves, fried 'fishy tasting' fish. A little mustard rub on stripers and white bass before the cornmeal coating works very well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2019)

Depends on the Mustard. French's imparts very little taste. Dijon or Creole adds a nice flavor. You don't need it but don't hurt if you do...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 8, 2019)

I tried mustard once.  Since it wasn't adding anything to the meat, just making the rub stick, I never bothered with it again.  My rub sticks real well to the moist meat every time, so I just bypass a messy step.
Gary


----------



## gixxerfrk (Apr 19, 2019)

You won't catch me using mustard on anything ever. Yuck! Some people claim you can't taste it but I can. I'm open to other alternatives that help the rub bond with the meat without the unpleasant flavor addition.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 19, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> I tried mustard once.  Since it wasn't adding anything to the meat, just making the rub stick, I never bothered with it again.  My rub sticks real well to the moist meat every time, so I just bypass a messy step.
> Gary


+1


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't use mustard anymore. Rinse off the meat, pat dry and apply the seasonings and BBQ rub.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 2, 2019)

gixxerfrk said:


> You won't catch me using mustard on anything ever. Yuck! Some people claim you can't taste it but I can. I'm open to other alternatives that help the rub bond with the meat without the unpleasant flavor addition.


In place of mustard light rub of a neutral flavored cooking oil will help rubs "stick" better if your having that issue.
On pork butts I've used a bit of maple syrup or a bit of honey to help adhere my rub but they do change the flavor profile and might burn it you're a "hot and fast" guy...
I'm not so I have ne experience but have been told that some syrups and sugars burn more readily than others.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2019)

I generally Apply Yellow Mustard before Rub, on Pork.
On Beef I use Lea & Perrins Bold before Rub.
Chicken I use either Olive Oil or Mustard.

I think my Rub holds on better.

Bear


----------



## smoking gun (May 3, 2019)

I used mustard 1 time about 12 years ago. Haven't used it since. I have used honey or maple syrup on butts but anymore if I use anything at all it's a little olive oil. 

Bearcarver, Smokin Al, good to see you guys are still here. It's been a while since I stopped by.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 3, 2019)

I’ve refrained from oil for fear of sealing up the pores and limiting smoke penetration ... anyone notice that?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2019)

smoking gun said:


> I used mustard 1 time about 12 years ago. Haven't used it since. I have used honey or maple syrup on butts but anymore if I use anything at all it's a little olive oil.
> 
> Bearcarver, Smokin Al, good to see you guys are still here. It's been a while since I stopped by.




Good to see you too, SG !!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (May 30, 2019)

Used mustard a couple of times but it didn't seem to make any difference in helping the rub stick so I stopped doing it.  Didn't see the point in using an ingredient that wasn't making a difference.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 30, 2019)

I've tried mustard. Didn't seem to make any difference to me. I do use a spray of oil sometimes on some thing to help dry seasoning stick- especially if I want an "herb crust" such as on a rib (ribeye) roast. "Worsey" works too. If you want to try something really different, try HORSERADISH! Don't be afraid to be generous with it, as it looses its heat and actually becomes sweet with a very nice tang. I think the tang has more to do with the vinegar in it. Dunno, but its good!


----------



## hoity toit (May 30, 2019)

I only use regular mustard on pork spare ribs. I use horseradish mustard when I make pastrami.

HT


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ve tried different cuts of meat with and without mustard. If you like to spritz your meat at all I recommend not using it. I think with mustard when you go to spritz it tends to let the rub wash away easier. If you apply the rub directly to the meat and let it dry brine for awhile it really bonds to the meat. I think this helps get the flavor of the rub deeper in the meat and builds a nice bark. But that’s just my opinion. I say try many different ways and see how you prefer it the most!


----------



## kawboy (Jun 7, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> If you





browneyesvictim said:


> want to try something really different, try HORSERADISH!


Do you use the horseradish sandwich spread? Sounds really good, may have to try that on some ribs this weekend.


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 13, 2019)

I've used mustard and mayonnaise before. Didn't like the results with either. Maybe some people can't taste the mustard but I can. If I'm going to use something to help the rub stick at this point I use BBQ Sauce. Does the same thing the mustard is supposed to do and doesn't taste like mustard. Win, win.


----------



## sauced (Jun 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I generally Apply Yellow Mustard before Rub, on Pork.
> On Beef I use Lea & Perrins Bold before Rub.
> Chicken I use either Olive Oil or Mustard.
> 
> ...



Same here!


----------



## texomakid (Jul 16, 2019)

SmokinLogs said:


> I’ve tried different cuts of meat with and without mustard. If you like to spritz your meat at all I recommend not using it. I think with mustard when you go to spritz it tends to let the rub wash away easier. If you apply the rub directly to the meat and let it dry brine for awhile it really bonds to the meat. I think this helps get the flavor of the rub deeper in the meat and builds a nice bark. But that’s just my opinion. I say try many different ways and see how you prefer it the most!


I have to concur with this in my experience as well. I don't use any mustard but I used to. I've also learned when spritzing less is better (I was washing the rub right off!) but I do spritz still when cooking ribs.

As far as other meats I just wash, dry excessive water off, trim & apply rub. Seems to be enough moisture to set the rub in about 5 minutes or so and that's working good.


----------

